# SFV Cupcake Crawl '07



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Who: you.
What: ride to cupcakes.
Where: Leda's Bake Shop. Sherman Oaks / Studio City
When: Tonight 5pm til ???

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...3,-118.431952&spn=0.006624,0.013754&z=16&om=1 

Why: cupcakes, duh! (you'll "burn it off", right?)

possibly moving on to Big Sugar Bake Shop in Studio City, time permitting.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Mapei and I will be there.

Say erm, are we riding bikes? I mean it's gonna be like 100* right?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Say erm, are we riding bikes? I mean it's gonna be like 100* right?


I am, I rode in to work today. Hope they have "Gatorade" flavor.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hollywood said:


> possibly moving on to Big Sugar Bake Shop in Studio City, time permitting.


Big Sugar Bake Shop? Sounds ominous!


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Sound like good carbo loading for my century tomorrow.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*rain check*

Double-A and I would love to join you, but we'll be at Shakespeare in the Park in Hollywood.

It was already sweaty warm pedaling to downtown this morning. Oddly, the Shakespeare website says it gets cold at night and our friend (who went last year) said to bring scarves and gloves. Last time I checked, Hollywood was in LA. Guess we'll see how it goes when I show up in my riding duds.

Have fun getting hyperglycemic...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

ispoke said:


> Oddly, the Shakespeare website says it gets cold at night and our friend (who went last year) said to bring scarves and gloves. Last time I checked, Hollywood was in LA. Guess we'll see how it goes when I show up in my riding duds.


I was at the beach til 10 last night in a short sleeve shirt. If you need gloves & scarves in the city, then you may have circulation problems. 



ispoke said:


> Have fun getting hyperglycemic...


can't wait. I'll bring my insulin pump, just in case. Pray for me riding across the valley this afternoon. (I'll be the one without gloves and scarves)


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

k, I'm gonna ride my single speed down there.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up, Hwood. I'm still in Santa Monica and working till 7 or so. I'll try to catch up with y'all next time.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

H-wood, thanks again for the cupcakes. We had a great time. I was thinking about it and maybe we _can _do a RBR ride up to the Observatory. You guys'll just have to wait for me...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

il sogno said:


> H-wood, thanks again for the cupcakes. We had a great time.


likewise - nice meeting y'all.




il sogno said:


> I was thinking about it and maybe we _can _do a RBR ride up to the Observatory. You guys'll just have to wait for me...


you call it, I'll be there!

PS - everyone else missed out


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Hollywood, can you plan another event in a few weeks with more advanced warning? I got to get me some of them cakes. Sounds fun.

PS I see several Budget Cycles bottles in the picture. Does someone work there?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

No. We only buy there. Because their bottles are the bestest!

And H'wood. Thanks for hosting. Them cakes were better than hostessing!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

MTBMaven said:


> Hollywood, can you plan another event in a few weeks with more advanced warning? I got to get me some of them cakes. Sounds fun.
> 
> PS I see several Budget Cycles bottles in the picture. Does someone work there?


We were talking doing a Griffith Park Observatory ride. But I would be happy to do another cupcake get together.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Sweet. Is this a weekday thing or does it require the extra time only a weekend can provide?

Hope to see bump into you today Endo out at the Cool Breeze.


----------



## stevo4 (Jun 25, 2007)

Am i the only one who thinks the chocolate frosting looks very similar to those fake plastic dog craps you get at Joke stores? I'm sure they were tasty  

Is this Cupcake place similar to Sprinkles in Beverly Hills? Their cupcakes are heaping with frosting and are $3.50 each.

stevo


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

stevo4 said:


> Is this Cupcake place similar to Sprinkles in Beverly Hills? Their cupcakes are heaping with frosting and are $3.50 each.


these are bite-size, almost actual size in the photo. The flavors are great - the chocolate w/peanut butter frosting is yumtastic. Bring a tray of these to a party and you'll be a hero.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

These were my faves.


.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

i didn't see this thread until today otherwise i would have been there.


----------

